# 22,000 Days



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If there are any Moody Blues fans here you will know the title.
Point is, today is my birthday and I am six-hundred and thirty days late on 22,000.
Anyway, wanted to buy me a gift and found a pawn shop orphan Mossberg 500A 3" vent rib in what looks like factory camo for STOOPID cheap. 
Came with a ported barrel and factory chokes. She got a full field strip exam/cleaning today. Looks like a win.
Pics to follow.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Happy birthday.....
22,000 days?......I had to scratch my head and use both hands to count.....I think I'm older than you.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Goldwing said:


> If there are any Moody Blues fans here you will know the title.
> Point is, today is my birthday and I am six-hundred and thirty days late on 22,000.
> Anyway, wanted to buy me a gift and found a pawn shop orphan Mossberg 500A 3" vent rib in what looks like factory camo for STOOPID cheap.
> Came with a ported barrel and factory chokes. She got a full field strip exam/cleaning today. Looks like a win.
> Pics to follow.


I am way past 22,000 days and the Moody Blues are one of my favorites. Good luck with your new firearm.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I replaced the plastic safety button with a metal one today because the original seemed to be a bit vague. 
Anyhow, I finally took a few pics of it.



I plan on patterning the shot with the various chokes and sending some precious slugs downrange tomorrow. Might just bring some other hardware and make it a range day. Retirement does not SUCK!


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Very nice and happy birthday 🎂 🥳 🎉 🎈


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Got my chores and errands done this morning and loaded up for the range. The Mossberg did not disappoint. With the cylinder bore Accu-choke it threw slugs very well. I may throw a scope mount on it for some venison homicide with a red dot sight I have laying around. With the factory twin bead setup a pie plate at 100 yards is not a problem. Definitely worth the piddling $225 that I paid.  
I brought out my 700 tactical .308 with Magpul furniture that includes removable magazines and magwell. Still 2" high at 100 yards and ringing the 325 yard 12" x 12" 1" thick plate every time.
I also had to cycle out my carry ammo on the G19 and 34. Those two just never fail to impress me with their accuracy and reliability. 
As I said above, retirement does not suck.


----------

